# Norwich Forum Meet - 14th or 21st May, 2016



## Northerner (Apr 17, 2016)

I provisionally set this forum Meet up for the 14th but thought I would put it to the vote since I know @stephknits can't make that date and others may prefer the 21st. Please vote and let me know if you would like to come along, and which date you would prefer. I'll firm up on the date decided on next Friday (22nd April), so get those votes in! Please only vote if you are pretty certain you are going to attend! 

I'll add more details when date has been decided.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi Northerner. I've voted for 14th but only cos I've already booked that shift off. But if more people can come on 21st I will ask if I can change my holiday date to 21st. Pretty sure that will be ok but Ile ask tomorrow and confirm if I can do either.


----------



## Val999 (Apr 17, 2016)

I am OK for either and looking forward to meeting some fellow east anglians


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 20, 2016)

I can now do either date!


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Apr 22, 2016)

Have we got a date/time confirmed? Couldn't do the 14th and missed out on the London one as I'd had a hell of a week at work and couldn't motivate myself to get up early on the Saturday. But I can now make the 21st.


----------



## Lindarose (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Bob. Both Val and I can do either date. I was originally preferring the 14th as booked that shift off work but have the ok to swap for 21st. 
Is the other voter on here you Northerner? If so can you do 21st too?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Had hoped for a few more votes, but it looks like the 21st May suits everyone who has voted - I will put up an 'official' thread


----------

